# Hating drying time



## 10477 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bath time is difficult enough for Nikey (14 weeks old) but he stoically endures it . However when it comes time to dry his hair with the blow dryer, that's when the real battle begins and it becomes a wrestling match, which results in his hair barely brushed. Any suggestions to make the drying process more tolerable and hopefully conducive to better grooming of Nikey's hair? Thanks


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you're using a human hair dryer, make sure you have a warm or cool setting as the hot is too hot for dogs and you may be burning him. I used to only use the dryer for a little bit to get my dog used to it and then I would just let her air dry, much less stressful. One suggestion I heard is to always dry in a similar pattern, such as right back leg, left back leg, right front, left front, back, belly, and head, or some other pattern, that way the dog learns when it is almost over and can mentally tolerate it better. I always praise and give treats after grooming. Some puppies just have less tolerance than others, I find it helps to figure out what they are freaked out by and then work on that. If they're scared of the sound of the dryer, try getting one that is quieter. If they don't like being in the sink, work on that. Also try to associate the dryer with a treat or reward at a time other than when you are drying. Like put him in the sink but don't turn the water on. If he's calm then praise and treat. If not, calm him down and find a split second when he doesn't cry and reward. Repeat, a lot. Soon he learns to associate the sink with a treat if he is good. He can't tolerate a lot, so only do a little bit and just wait until he does it, then stop so you end on a high note. Do the same with other areas of grooming, break it down and address each one, making sure to be gentle and have very good timing when you give a reward.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When I first started off....it was a pure struggle with me holding Dexter very close while still trying......to hold onto the dryer. Make sure you are wrapping him in a towel first to remove the excess water for about 5 minutes or so, then try the drying.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

take it SLOW and treat, treat, treat!!! Make it as SHORT as positive as you can and work up to a longer time . You are setting the ground work NOW for the future!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I got a "3rd Arm" for Christmas. It works great. I aim it at the next section while I comb out what was dried.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...omers-Third-Arm/pc/190/c/191/sc/265/44000.uts


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I got a "3rd Arm" for Christmas. It works great. I aim it at the next section while I comb out what was dried.
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...omers-Third-Arm/pc/190/c/191/sc/265/44000.uts


I agree, I have a similar stand for my dryer. Even though Kodi doesn't fight me, it's MUCH easier to have both hands free! Mine is for a human dryer (haven't learned the knack to handle my force dryer!!!) and I bought it on Amazon. There are several available, but they are all inexpensive.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...ry-Stand-Dryers/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/56050.uts

I just got this dryer and love it. When my guys were little, I would play with them when drying my own hair. I would every so often point the dryer at them, and laugh and play. They got used to the sound and the feeling of the air. They still all are not fond of it, but it made it a little easier.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I got a real grooming table for Christmas, along with a third arm for a new dryer, a force air type that has no heat but has variable air speed. The better equipment AND having my hands free has cut my grooming time in half and results in less drama for my dogs.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought this cute little stand and it really helped to keep them from fighting me. My two are on the smaller size of Havanese so it fits them fine. I also baught a third arm so my hands are free. I'm like karen and have a more powerful dryer that I don't use very often it is so loud and really hurts my ears. I found a human dryer that has a cool setting. I start with warm because they seem cold right now in winter. The more dry it gets I turn it down to cool. I too play with them while I dry my own hair. 
Here is my little grooming table it turns like a cake decorating stand and was around $65


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The other thing I learned from my human babies, and helped with Kodi too, when he was getting used to bathing and drying as to turn the house heat up a few degrees so they aren't so uncomfortable while they are wet. Until I started to do that, Kodi shivered all over while I bathed/dried him. ...and it definitely wasn't fear. As soon as I started turning up the heat, he stopped shaking.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Laurief said:


> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...ry-Stand-Dryers/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/56050.uts
> 
> I just got this dryer and love it. When my guys were little, I would play with them when drying my own hair. I would every so often point the dryer at them, and laugh and play. They got used to the sound and the feeling of the air. They still all are not fond of it, but it made it a little easier.


What is your drying time? Long hair or short hair?


----------

